# Koniferen einkürzen



## mariohbs (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss bei uns dringend an die Koniferen ran, die leider mittlerweile ungeahnte Höhen erreichen 

Aktuell haben die so um die 4 Meter und ich würde Sie gerne auf 2-3 Meter zurückschneiden. Da ich mir aber nicht sicher bin ob das geht, also ob die das Vertragen, hier mal die Frage an euch ob schon jemand Erfahrung damit hat, ob das klappen kann oder ob ich mit Problemen rechnen muss. 

Im INet findet man ja viel, wie z.B. das man das erst in Spätsommer machen soll und wie man seitlich schneidet aber nirgends steht wie weit man die stutzen darf ohne das sie kaputt gehen.

Lieben Dank schon einmal für alle Tipps und Infos 
Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mario,
mit "Koniferen" meinst Du sicherlich die Lebensbäume, bzw. Thujas? Bei denen würde ich hinsichtlich des Zurückschneidens in der Höhe kein Problem sehen. Thujas haben die Eigenschaft, aus dem alten Holz keine neuen Triebe mehr zu bilden, sie müssen hinsichtlich Breite also oft geschnitten werden. Der Neuaustrieb in die Höhe erfolgt immer wieder über die schnellsten Seitentriebe im oberen Bereich.
In einigen Wochen bis zum Spätsommer ist die beste Zeit für den Rückschnitt, auch jetzt kannst Du "schneiden". Besorg' Dir am besten eine gute Baumsäge mit japanischem Sägeblatt, um zunächst die stärksten Äste zu kappen. Danach kannst Du mit der Heckenschere einen sauberen Abschluß schaffen. 
Es gibt noch Einschränkungen für den Schnitt, und das sind solche Dinge wie der Schutz brütender Vögel. In diesem Fall müßtest Du bis zum Spätsommer warten.


----------



## mariohbs (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Rolf,

danke für die Infos. Ja Rückschnitt habe ich erst für Spätsommer geplant, da aktuell lustig Leben in den Koniferen ist. Ahh und ja, ich meine die Lebensbäume bzw. Thujas. Sind auf meinen Bildern ja gut zu sehen, die riesigen Teile. 

Für den Rückschnitt hatte ich mir so eine Heckenschere mit extra langem Teleskop-Stiel besorgt, die auch einen Kettensägen Aufsatz hat. Denke mal die Stämme werden schon ne ordentliche Stärke haben und ich habe ja 100+ davon hier rumzustehen. 

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2016)

Zum schneiden von Tuja und Lebensbäume gibt es eine Regel.
Schneiden in den Monaten ohne *R *, also Mai,Juni usw.
Ansonsten kann ich das bestätigen was Rolf schon geschrieben hat.
Bei Dir währe ja eine Rüstung besser wie eine Leiter!


----------



## lollo (3. Mai 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> um die 4 Meter und ich würde Sie gerne auf 2-3 Meter zurückschneiden


Hallo,
solch einen Radikalschnitt darfst du zwischen dem 01.03. und 30.09. eines Jahres nicht durchführen.
[DLMURL="http://www.bernkastel-wittlich.de/baumfaellung.html"]Siehe hier[/DLMURL]


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2016)

Mario, 
hab ich auch gemacht, von 4 m auf 2 m runter ! 
Ich sage Dir gleich, daß sieht von oben gesehen sowas von Schei--e aus  . 
Die Dinger sind nämlich von innen total braun und kahl . 
Meine haben fast 3 Jahre gebraucht um wieder :


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Der Neuaustrieb in die Höhe erfolgt immer wieder über die schnellsten Seitentriebe im oberen Bereich.


Ich mach das nie wieder, ich lasse die jetzt einfach wachsen, Platz habe ich genug. 
Bei mir sind es allerdings nur ca. 50 Stück .


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Moin moin zusammen,

Danke für die Infos, dann kann ich also auch von irgendwas über sechs auf knapp vier Meter kürzen.
Ich schau auch nicht von oben herab, versprochen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mariohbs (3. Mai 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich sage Dir gleich, daß sieht von oben gesehen sowas von Schei--e aus  .



Na ja, das ist mir relativ egal aber Danke für den Hinweis - werde meinen Vermieter noch mal drauf aufmerksam machen, da die anderen aus dem Haus ja "draufschaun". Ich schau nur dran hoch 



jolantha schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind nämlich von innen total braun und kahl .



Ohh ja, und vor allem was da für Dreck drin hängt. Haben ja letztes Jahr so 15 Stück weggemacht - was ein Dreck 



lollo schrieb:


> solch einen Radikalschnitt darfst du zwischen dem 01.03. und 30.09. eines Jahres nicht durchführen.



Das passt dann aber nicht mit der Faustregel "in den Monaten ohne R" weil nach September hat alles nen R und vor März halt leider auch. Bist du dir da mit der Vorgabe sicher? 

Danke und viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Das passt dann aber nicht mit der Faustregel "in den Monaten ohne R" weil nach September hat alles nen R und vor März halt leider auch. Bist du dir da mit der Vorgabe sicher?


Also wir schneiden die Dinger immer zwischen Oktober und Februar und sie leben alle noch.


----------



## lollo (3. Mai 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Das passt dann aber nicht mit der Faustregel "in den Monaten ohne R" weil nach September hat alles nen R und vor März halt leider auch. Bist du dir da mit der Vorgabe sicher?


die Regel hab ich nicht erwähnt, und die gesetzliche Vorgabe steht im Link, den ich angefügt habe.

Auch ich schneide meine 60 Meter Hecke immer erst im Oktober.


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Auch ich schneide meine 60 Meter Hecke immer erst im Oktober.


Hut ab.
Und wie lang ist die Hecke, wenn ich fragen darf?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (4. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Und wie lang ist die Hecke, wenn ich fragen darf?


Hallo Carsten,
ok, ich merke worauf du hinaus möchtest,  ca.60 m lang, ca. 1,8 m hoch, und ca. o,8 m breit. 
So langsam muß ich mir Gedanken machen, wie lange ich das in meinem Alter noch schaffe.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte unsere 10-12 Koniferen, Lebensbäume, whatever auch letztes Jahr von 3,5m auf 2m eingekürzt. Danach sind sie zur Straße hin mega braun geworden. Fanden die Pflanzen wohl nicht so gut. Wir dann natürlich auch nicht mehr. Nun habe ich die kleine Bäume komplett weggemacht.


----------



## mariohbs (4. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Danach sind sie zur Straße hin mega braun geworden



Bist du dir sicher das es am kürzen lag? Ich meine, wenn die nur zu einer Seite hin braun werden find ich das schon komisch. Bei uns am Hof standen auch mal welche die auf einer Seite braun wurden, da hatte ich aber eher Streusalz im Verdacht....


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Ja lag definitiv daran. Straße ist zwar da auch, aber das sagen wir nur so weil es Blickrichtung zur Straße ist. Also kein Salz Im Spiel.


----------

